# AMS is Pissing Me Off



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

These people take FOREVER to pay, like 80 days average and when the dumb invoice shows up there are many work orders missing, many wrong prices, no pays and discounts up the ying yang. I could of sworn they said they pay twice a month. Not to me. Oh and try to get a hold of someone down there when you need something. Forget about it. Email them then!!! Good luck getting a response.

Does anyone on this forum have the same problems with them as I do? Hard to make money when you do not get paid.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PPC said:


> These people take FOREVER to pay, like 80 days average and when the dumb invoice shows up there are many work orders missing, many wrong prices, no pays and discounts up the ying yang. I could of sworn they said they pay twice a month. Not to me. Oh and try to get a hold of someone down there when you need something. Forget about it. Email them then!!! Good luck getting a response.
> 
> Does anyone on this forum have the same problems with them as I do? Hard to make money when you do not get paid.


You'll need to request a helicopter


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

PPC said:


> These people take FOREVER to pay, like 80 days average and when the dumb invoice shows up there are many work orders missing, many wrong prices, no pays and discounts up the ying yang. I could of sworn they said they pay twice a month. Not to me. Oh and try to get a hold of someone down there when you need something. Forget about it. Email them then!!! Good luck getting a response.
> 
> Does anyone on this forum have the same problems with them as I do? Hard to make money when you do not get paid.


That is how they roll, which is why most of us stay clear of AMS. The pay is low, expectations are high. Sometimes it is just not worth the headache.


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

Pay is low, their expectations are high and their competency is low. Recipe for disaster.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

I just confirmed and the only check I have revived from them so far was 67 days after I completed the job


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Does someone need my assistance? I shall prep the chopper. What's the destination Bristal PA?


thanohano44 said:


> You'll need to request a helicopter


----------



## PPC (Oct 20, 2012)

AMS is probably well protected. Seems like they survived hurricane Sandy because they are probably in a bunker way underground built to protect them from us. They were expecting a disaster way before anyone else. Helicopter will not help.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

They are not safe. I got special GPS guided turd seeking missles equipped on this beast. There whole operations center will tremble before me. 



PPC said:


> AMS is probably well protected. Seems like they survived hurricane Sandy because they are probably in a bunker way underground built to protect them from us. They were expecting a disaster way before anyone else. Helicopter will not help.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

PPC said:


> These people take FOREVER to pay, like 80 days average and when the dumb invoice shows up there are many work orders missing, many wrong prices, no pays and discounts up the ying yang. I could of sworn they said they pay twice a month. Not to me. Oh and try to get a hold of someone down there when you need something. Forget about it. Email them then!!! Good luck getting a response.
> 
> Does anyone on this forum have the same problems with them as I do? Hard to make money when you do not get paid.


 
Pretty simple... don't deal with them. Find other clients... is it easy...nope.


----------



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

*Ams sucks*

:whistling2:
we have cleaned out 27 propertys for the AMS and have yet to get paid for 1 we started with them JULY 4th and stopped with them AUG 4th THEY SUCK DONT PAY and my atturney had to get involved Good luck to you you will need it 
:yes:
Dnmceo17


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Dnmceo17 said:


> :whistling2:
> we have cleaned out 27 propertys for the AMS and have yet to get paid for 1 we started with them JULY 4th and stopped with them AUG 4th THEY SUCK DONT PAY and my atturney had to get involved Good luck to you you will need it
> :yes:
> Dnmceo17


Put them on credit limit -


----------

